# Zuchtwert



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I just saw on Ike's breeder's site an announcement that Ike' father's, Zasko vom Prielberg, Zuchtwert dropped to 76. I've never heard of ZW until today (well, not a surprise, I'm new). So is ZW a good system for tracking hip/elbow health? Also, what's a good number?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I believe the ZW rating is only for hips but I am not sure. I know it is a complicated system but it takes into account all relatives(parents siblings and the littermates to the dog if I recall correctly). The lower the number the better and 76 is a very good score. I think of all of the scoring systems it is one of the better ones. Just don't ask me to explain it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I had a thread on this recently...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1190394&page=1#Post1190394

The lower the better


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah, didn't know there was a thread already. Thanks!


----------

